# Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??



## NorthernCarpangler (16. Mai 2010)

Moin,

Habe mal ne Frage... will mir neue Karpfenruten kaufen.

Wie Viel *lb's* haben eure Karpfenruten? und wieviel Gramm schmeist ihr damit?


----------



## Schleie! (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

meine haben 3lbs und ich werf damit meist zwischen 80-100g. aber ich könnte damit auch locker 120g werfen.


----------



## Worrest-t (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Genau so wie bei mir, ich habe eine 3lbs. mit der werde ich zwischen 80-120g fischen, so hat es mir auch mein Tackledealer empfohlen. Is aber denke ich von Rute zu Rute wieder unterschieldich, wieviel se aushalten.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

FOX Eurowarrior, 12", 2,75 lbs. Werfe damit 78 Gramm FOX Bleie, könne bis 100 gehen, ist aber nicht so empfehlenswert.

Grundsätzlich kannst du dir folgendes merken:
2.5 lbs für kleinere Seen, da brauchst du nicht weit werfen, und die Drills auf kurzer Distanz machen Spaß.
2.75 lbs, weit verbreitet, zum Einsatz auf alle Strecken, man kann mehr werfen und die Drilleigenschaften sind sehr gut. Ist sozusagen eine 2 in 1 Rute, weich im Drill aber hart im Wurf.
3.00 lbs, der Allrounder. Für alle Distanzen und weite Würfe. Gute Drilleigenschaften hat die Rute auch.
Alles was darüber liegt brauchst du nicht an einem normalen See. Für Flüsse brauchst du eigentlich schon etwas über den 3.00 lbs, weil die Strömung hart ist und die Fische stark.


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Danke für eure schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten
LG


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Moin,

ich habe mir erst ne 2,75lbs Outkast gekauft, werd aber demnächst noch eine in 3lbs kaufen.... und beide in 12ft/3,6m

Werf eigentlich schon mit meiner 2,75lb Outkast 85g Bleie und kann volle Kanne durchziehen geht sogar noch mit PVA Netz aber mit der 3lbs bin ich dann für alles gerüstet !


----------



## MrTom (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*



> Grundsätzlich kannst du dir folgendes merken:
> 2.5 lbs für kleinere Seen, da brauchst du nicht weit werfen, und die Drills auf kurzer Distanz machen Spaß.
> 2.75 lbs, weit verbreitet, zum Einsatz auf alle Strecken, man kann mehr werfen und die Drilleigenschaften sind sehr gut. Ist sozusagen eine 2 in 1 Rute, weich im Drill aber hart im Wurf.


Soweit zur Theorie, in der Praxis kann es allerdings ganz anders aussehen. Wenn ich an einem kleinem See vor einem Hindernis fische brauch ich ein Stöckchen mit Rückgrad. In einer grossen Kiesgrube ohne Hindernisse, wo ich die Montage mit dem Boot auslege, fische ich auf hundert Meter auch meine Zweipfünder.

mfg Thomas


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

So ist das MrTom, vor allem fallen die Ruten auch nicht gleich aus. Sprich wenn ich mir zwei unterschiedliche Ruten kaufe die beide z.B. 2.75 lbs haben, heisst das nicht, dass ich auch die gleiche Aktion hab.

Am besten ist immer, mal bei nem Kollegen oder im Shop ne Rute zu testen, leider hat man dazu nicht immer eine Chance.


----------



## jochen1000 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Moin,

Rutenempfehlungen sind immer extrem schwierig. Wenn der Herr Drillhunter etwas mehr Infos zu seiner geplanten Karpfenangelei herausgeben würde, könnten die Empfehlungen schon genauer ausfallen.


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Jo da habt Ihr Recht, ich fische nur an Seen würd sagen da reichen zumindest mal von der Outkast die ich habe max 3lbs, die fallen ja sowieso hart aus...  meine Chub Outkast in 2,75lbs ist auf jeden Fall mindestens gleich "stark" wie eine Greys X Flite in 3lbs... die Greys fällt viel viel weicher aus (hab ich selbst am See getestet) !




TE wieso frägst du, sag doch mal wo du hauptsächlich angelst - See oder Fluss und mit was für Montagen du angeln willst und überhaupt......  dann können dir die Leute auch besser helfen, und wieviel Geld du maximal ausgeben willst wär auch hilfreich !


Dafür ist das Forum da.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Hi,
wenn ich das hier so lese bekomme ich Zweifel das meine bestellten 2,50 lbs zu schwach sein könnten .
Aber ich angele damit nur im See , Wurfdistanz liegt so bei 50 Meter und an Gewicht wollte ich nicht über ca. 80 Gramm gehen.
Ach , wird schon passen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ich das hier so lese bekomme ich Zweifel das meine bestellten 2,50 lbs zu schwach sein könnten .
> Aber ich angele damit nur im See , Wurfdistanz liegt so bei 50 Meter und an Gewicht wollte ich nicht über ca. 80 Gramm gehen.
> Ach , wird schon passen.
> Gruß Udo




Hä?

Die haben doch 2,75 lbs.

Oder hast Du Dich umentschieden?


#h#h#h


----------



## MrTom (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ich das hier so lese bekomme ich Zweifel das meine bestellten 2,50 lbs zu schwach sein könnten .
> Aber ich angele damit nur im See , Wurfdistanz liegt so bei 50 Meter und an Gewicht wollte ich nicht über ca. 80 Gramm gehen.
> Ach , wird schon passen.
> Gruß Udo


Hi
Lass dir nix einreden, mit Zweieinhalbpfündern bist du in jeder Standartsituation gut beraten.
Wenn du an einem See Leute mit hochgestellten Dreieinhalbpfündern siehst, so sind das bestimmt zu 50% "Poser".
Hab schon Leute gesehen, die hatten die Ruten auf dem Highpod und dann gleich dahinter die Schnur mit Backleads abgesenkt:q

mfg Thomas


----------



## EuroCarpeR (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Jop, mach ich auch schonmal, absolutes Posing xD.
2.5 lbs Ruten sind gut, mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Wenn du nicht grade auf 300 m Entfernung fischst, tuts dass auf alle Fälle. Als ich angefangen habe hab ich mit 2 lbs Ruten gefischt, absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> Die haben doch 2,75 lbs.
> 
> ...



Hi Andi ,
hast Recht , so langsam verliere ich den Überblick :q
Ich hatte ja auch noch auf das eBay Set geboten , die hatten 2,50 lbs. 
Die von A&M haben 2,75 lbs und müssten heute bei mir eintreffen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Andi ,
> hast Recht , so langsam verliere ich den Überblick :q
> Ich hatte ja auch noch auf das eBay Set geboten , die hatten 2,50 lbs.
> Die von A&M haben 2,75 lbs und müssten heute bei mir eintreffen
> Gruß Udo






Schick mal `ne PN wenn Du alles begutachtet hast.

#h#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schick mal `ne PN wenn Du alles begutachtet hast.
> 
> #h#h#h



Hi,
ja werde ich machen.
hatte gestern ne PN von A&M bekommen das die Ruten verschickt sind , mit etwas Glück treffen die heute bei mir ein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gizmo91 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Ruten den Umständen entsprechend wählen. Da ich nur in stehenden Gewässern und selten über weitere Entfernungen als 50-60 Meter fische benutze ich eigentlich immer 2lbs Ruten. Es genügt ganz einfach. Auch bei größeren Fischen, und der Spaßfaktor ist bedeutend höher!

Bei großen Entfernungen oder sehr vielen Hindernissen kommen natürlich stärkere Ruten zum Einsatz.

Angler die bei Entfernungen von 50 Metern ihre 3.5lbs Stöcke fast senkrecht in Richtung Himmel ablegen, kann  ich nur belächeln...


----------



## 911 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*



Gizmo91 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Ruten den Umständen entsprechend wählen. Da ich nur in stehenden Gewässern und selten über weitere Entfernungen als 50-60 Meter fische benutze ich eigentlich immer 2lbs Ruten. Es genügt ganz einfach. Auch bei größeren Fischen, und der Spaßfaktor ist bedeutend höher!
> 
> Bei großen Entfernungen oder sehr vielen Hindernissen kommen natürlich stärkere Ruten zum Einsatz.
> 
> Angler die bei Entfernungen von 50 Metern ihre 3.5lbs Stöcke fast senkrecht in Richtung Himmel ablegen, kann  ich nur belächeln...



allerdings muss man bei vielen 2lbs ruten bei 80-100gr selbsthakmontage schon oft die Augen zumachen und beten, wenn man wirft...  aber beim drill hat man definitiv seinen spass...


----------



## Benson (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Hi,

ich kann keine Erfahrung bezüglich einer benannten "Karpfenrute" äußern allerdings habe ich kürzlich eine 2lbs Dead Bait Rute erworben. Das war mein erster Rutenkauf wo nur eine Testkurve angegeben war und ich war mir auch unsicher ob 2lbs für meine Zwecke (Zanderangeln auf Grund) ausreichen würden. Auf der einen Seite möchte ich Futterkörbe plus Köderfische werfen, also ungefähr 70g, auf der anderen Seite möchte ich zum Zanderangeln auch keinen steifen Stock (der Zanderdrill ist ja nicht sonderlich spektakulär, aber das Kopfschlagen und die Flucht am Ende sollte abgepuffert werden).

Nun in meinem Test habe ich ca. 65g mit meiner 2lbs Rute problemlos geworfen (voll durchgezogen). 70g sind meiner Einschätzung nach überhaupt kein Problem. Ich denke man kann das WG nicht pauschalisieren, gerade bei den heutigen Materialien nicht. Der Rute würde ich selbst 80g zutrauen.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## pfefferladen (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Hi,

ich benutze die Greys Prodigy Specimen mit 2lbs.
Für mein Gewässer perfekt.
80gr Blei kein Problem.

Rute ist zweiteilig und hat ein Spitzenteil mit 2lbs (nehme ich für Karpfen und Hecht) und eines mit 1,5lbs.(nehme ich für Zander).


----------



## 911 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

dass wurfgewicht und testkurve in der theorie nicht zusammenhängen sollten, ist klar. in der praxis allerdings gibt es v.a. bei den billigeren Ruten/Blanks eine deutliche Korrelation... bei weichen blanks, wird einem da schon ein bischen mulmig...


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

ich fische größtenteils mit selbstgebauten ruten die 3 lbs haben.
es gibt eine faustregel testkurve (ib) mal 454:16.100mal 110 gleich wurfgewicht oder einfacher gesagt (ib) mal 31, 2125 g 
gedeutet bei 3 ibs kannst du locker 93 gr werfen geht aber auch 120 gr.
ich benutze bleie um die 80 -100 gr, geht bestens und hakt jeden fisch, also fast jeden, natürlich gibt es auch mal fehlbisse, aber das ist normal.


----------



## Gizmo91 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

@ 911

Ich fische mit den 2lbs Stöcken normalerweise Bleigewichte von 100g, die sich mit etwas Gefühl problemlos auf weite bringen lassen.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Hi,
ich habe gerade meine 2,75 lbs´s Ruten bekommen , ich habe keine  Bedenken damit 100 Gramm zu werfen und das obwohl es sich um "  Billigruten " für 20 Euro/Stück handelt.
Ich freue mich auf jeden fall über meine erste echte Karpfenausrüstung.
Gruß Udo

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ajesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p7666_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...R-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_c74-95_p7650_x2.htm


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe gerade meine 2,75 lbs´s Ruten bekommen , ich habe keine  Bedenken damit 100 Gramm zu werfen und das obwohl es sich um "  Billigruten " für 20 Euro/Stück handelt.
> Ich freue mich auf jeden fall über meine erste echte Karpfenausrüstung.
> Gruß Udo
> ...





#6#6#6


#h


----------



## 911 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*



Gizmo91 schrieb:


> @ 911
> 
> Ich fische mit den 2lbs Stöcken normalerweise Bleigewichte von 100g, die sich mit etwas Gefühl problemlos auf weite bringen lassen.



klar funktioniert das auch. aber hin und wieder riskiert man ja doch einen bischen weiteren wurf... und wenn dann der blank bricht, hat man ein problem... bei 2 lbs ruten mit 100gr Blei sagen die Rutenhersteller dann einfach: Eigenverschulden!
Früher ging das noch einfacher, dass man den Bruch auf einen Materialfehler schieben konnte. Heute untersuchen die Firmen Reklamationsware wesentlich genauer...


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

ich habe noch leichte karpfenruten von 2,5 lb´s , die sind uralt und noch echte granaten, damit kannst du 100 gr volles rohr mit aller gewalt rausjagen 
sind von einem no-name hersteller, haben damals so um die 50-60 DM gekostet, die nutze ich noch recht oft an der elbe, habe da auch schon mit 150 gr durchgezogen, alles locker, alles easy , da können sich manche ruten die heute teures geld kosten ne scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## 911 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich habe noch leichte karpfenruten von 2,5 lb´s , die sind uralt und noch echte granaten, damit kannst du 100 gr volles rohr mit aller gewalt rausjagen
> sind von einem no-name hersteller, haben damals so um die 50-60 DM gekostet, die nutze ich noch recht oft an der elbe, habe da auch schon mit 150 gr durchgezogen, alles locker, alles easy , da können sich manche ruten die heute teures geld kosten ne scheibe von abschneiden



ich mag auch meine älteste karpfenrute am liebsten. oft denk ich ich mir auch, dass die neueren ruten alle schlechter sind. aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass diese rute bei mir einfach nen stein im brett hat und mich schon ein Jahrzehnt ohne Makel begleitet...


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Hi,
bin auch mal auf meine Ruten gespannt , am Samstag kann ich mehr dazu sagen , bis dahin waren sie im Einsatz.
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

die teuren neuen ruten sind meistens sehr leicht, so das die blanks sehr dünn sind, da besteht die gefahr das sie schnéll mal brechen bei überbelastung.
ich liebe meine alten ruten, die sind schön 18 jahre alt und leisten immer noch tolle dienste, auch im drill sind sie große klasse.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Hi,
ich dachte jetzt das es von Vorteil wäre wenn die Rute dünn und leicht ist ,
meine neuen wiegen gerade mal 285 Gramm bei 360 cm.
Aber meine war ja sehr preiswert , wird schon gutgehen ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenruten?? wieviel lb's??*

Vielen Dank , für die netten Posts

Ich habe mich jetzt auch mittlerweile entschieden 2,75 lb's Ruten zu nehmen.
Die passen am besten zu meinen Verhältnissen am Gewässer
LG


----------

